# Beef and Pepper sandwich



## chopsaw (May 12, 2020)

Been buying  whole eye rounds , cut in thirds , season with Canadian steak seasoning then vac packing and in the freezer . Works great for going from freezer to the SV pot .
EDIT 131 for 29 hours 
I usually do this  as a second meal , but this time took from the pot and built the sandwich .
Here's some a few pics ,
Got some peppers and onions goin ,







Eye round out of SV . No reason to sear






Sliced ,





Cut the bread . I smash down the inside .





Add some thin sliced Swiss on the bottom .





Pile in some beef ,





Then add some peppers and onions





I had some beef broth with minced onions and garlic
in a simmer on the stove . Added the drippings from the bag and boiled
for a minute , then poured over the sandwich . That's why I put the cheese on the bottom .

Had some bag fries from the 360 and chowed down .






This came out fantastic . Portion size was good too .
These always come out good , but this one was over the top .
Thanks for lookin .


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 12, 2020)

Looks good. 

Last one I did was Mississippi style in the SV. One of my favorite ways.

I too buy whole eye rounds. Its my go to jerky meat. I also cut it into thirds vac pack and freeze.


----------



## xray (May 12, 2020)

Yum, looks great Chop! Lunch is fast approaching. I could use one of those right now.


----------



## dr k (May 12, 2020)

Nothing like a hot sub run through the garden.  You can never have too much sauted veggies.  They go fast.


----------



## pushok2018 (May 12, 2020)

That is one very nice looking sandwich! ...and tasty!


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (May 12, 2020)

That there is one nice lookin sammie Rich!

LIKE!

John


----------



## smokerjim (May 12, 2020)

Sure does look good Rich.


----------



## sandyut (May 12, 2020)

YUM!  love it!


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 12, 2020)

Wow a great looking sammie.

Warren


----------



## chopsaw (May 12, 2020)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks good.


Thank you sir .


dirtsailor2003 said:


> Last one I did was Mississippi style in the SV. One of my favorite ways.


Oh yeah . I do that with a chuck . 


xray said:


> Yum, looks great Chop!


Thanks xray . Yup , I should have made more . No leftovers .


----------



## chopsaw (May 12, 2020)

dr k said:


> Nothing like a hot sub run through the garden. You can never have too much sauted veggies. They go fast.


Thanks Kurt . Very true on the veg . 



pushok2018 said:


> That is one very nice looking sandwich! ...and tasty


Pushok , I appreciate the comment . Thanks 




Smokin' in AZ said:


> That there is one nice lookin sammie Rich!


It was good John . Thanks for lookin


----------



## chopsaw (May 12, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> Sure does look good Rich.


Jim , thanks bud .



sandyut said:


> YUM! love it!


Us too . I have 6 more seasoned and vac'd in the freezer . 
Thanks for the comment . 



HalfSmoked said:


> Wow a great looking sammie.


Thank you Warren . Makes for an easy meal as long as you get the sv up and runnin in time .


----------



## Bearcarver (May 12, 2020)

MMMMMMMM----Nice Looking Sammy!!
Make Great Bear Bait !!
Nice Job, Rich!
Like.

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (May 13, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> -Nice Looking Sammy!!


Thanks for the comment and the like .


----------



## zwiller (May 13, 2020)

You did it AGAIN.  Pretty much exactly what I want to do before I had a chance to do it.  Also plan to do a pork loin and broccoli rabe just like this.


----------



## chopsaw (May 13, 2020)

zwiller said:


> plan to do a pork loin and broccoli rabe just like this.


What ?? That's what I'm doing today ,,,


----------



## zwiller (May 13, 2020)

LOL  I meant to ask, temp and time on the eye?


----------



## chopsaw (May 13, 2020)

zwiller said:


> LOL I meant to ask, temp and time on the eye?


Hmmm , I know I had that in there . Must have got caught up in an edit . 
I did 131 for 29 hours . Usually do 24 . Not sure I noticed a difference , since it was sliced thin .


----------



## gmc2003 (May 13, 2020)

I could easily see myself dipping a sammy or two into that broth and chowing down chop. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## chopsaw (May 14, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> I could easily see myself dipping a sammy or two into that broth and chowing down chop.


Thanks Chris ,, these came out better than normal .


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (May 14, 2020)

Looks great Chop! I could down a  couple of those for lunch right now!


----------



## chopsaw (May 14, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Looks great Chop! I could down a couple of those for lunch right now!


Thanks Vol . We ate it all the first night . I'll have to make extra next time .


----------

